# Swedish: "som"



## DieuEtMonDroit

Vi åt på McDonalds, som vi var väldigt hungriga.
Jag bestämmer, som jag är äldre än du.

Jag vet att de här meningarna är felaktiga och att det istället för "som" skall vara "eftersom att" eller "då".

Men min kompis säger att det är talspråk att säga som i exemplen ovan. Jag har dock aldrig hört det.

Har någon annan hört det? Kanske i någon annan del av landet? Jag är smålänning...


----------



## El Patillas

Aj, det var det värsta jag hört...
Det används absolut inte i Skåne eller Blekinge. Det vågar jag nästan svära på.

Varifrån är din kompis?


----------



## DieuEtMonDroit

Hon är också från Småland, Jönköping närmare bestämt..


----------



## purplebroccoli

Hmm. Jag har hört det innan. Jag tror att det kan förekomma i talspråk, men jag går med på att det är grammatiskt fel.


----------



## DieuEtMonDroit

purplebroccoli said:


> Hmm. Jag har hört det innan. Jag tror att det kan förekomma i talspråk, men jag går med på att det är grammatiskt fel.


 
Det här är alltså min kompis som brukar säga just så.
Frågan är alltså om det finns _någon annan_ här som har hört det.


----------



## Wilma_Sweden

DieuEtMonDroit said:


> Frågan är alltså om det finns _någon annan_ här som har hört det.


Lycka till! Jag kan bara säga att jag inte *hört* det, men nu har jag *sett* det - i en blogg som en tjej i Stockholm skrivit. Hon skriver på rent talspråk, och använder som istället för eftersom... _"__gick genom skogen som dt e helt klart närmast". _Någon läsare kommenterar detta i slutet av sidan.
http://mogi.blogg.se/300107152319_party_dawghs.html

Det jag däremot ofta hör (i Skåne) är att folk uttalar eftersom så slarvigt, att det låter mer som eftsom, ftsom eller t.o.m. tsom. Jag hör också tämligen ofta folk säga eftersom att, men själv tycker jag det låter fel, och säger enbart eftersom.

/Wilma


----------



## DieuEtMonDroit

Wilma_Sweden said:


> Jag hör också tämligen ofta folk säga eftersom att, men själv tycker jag det låter fel, och säger enbart eftersom.


 
Här är vi nog inte överens. Jag tror att det skall vara "eftersom att" om det skall vara korrekt, eller "då".

Och visst är det så att man ibland uttalar "eftersom" lite slarvigt så att det låter som "som"; det kanske är därifrån min kompis fått det, hon har helt enkelt hört fel.


----------



## María Madrid

DieuEtMonDroit said:


> Frågan är alltså om det finns _någon annan_ här som har hört det.


Nej. Om jag hörde det skulle jag tro att jag hade hört fel! Får man fråga hur gammal din kompis är? Det påminner mig lite om det här: http://www.tjuvlyssnat.se/mellersta...lv-vill-jag-sla-in-ansiktet-pa-er-allihopa-nu

Gott Nytt År!


----------



## purplebroccoli

Haha, mycket roligt det där med ungdomars ovårdade språk. Men nej, jag tror inte att det har med det att göra i detta fall. 
En möjlighet är dock att jag förväxlar "som" med engelskans "like", där man kan använda ordet på det sättet som jag felanvänder svenskans "som".
*Eftersom* jag pratar engelska stor del av min tid, har jag även stött på andra sammanhang där jag säger engelska meningar, fast på svenska. 
Jag får helt enkelt be om ursäkt, och försöka bättra mig i min svenska. 

Till dig som undrar, jag är 18 år.

_Gott Nytt År!_
_Athbhliain Faoi Mhaise!_


----------



## DieuEtMonDroit

purplebroccoli said:


> En möjlighet är dock att jag förväxlar "som" med engelskans "like", där man kan använda ordet på det sättet som jag felanvänder svenskans "som".


 
Jag tror snarare att du förväxlar det med engelskans "as". Du säger meningar som:

_Jag vill äta en macka, som jag är hungrig._

Om man skulle använda "like" på engelska bleve det:

_I want to eat a sandwich, like I'm hungry._

Vilket jag tycker låter fel. Det låter i sådana fall bättre med:

_I want to eat a sandwich, as I'm hungry._

Men som sagt, jag är endast en lekman.


----------



## purplebroccoli

Självklart, "as" ska det vara. Vid det sena tillfället som jag postade mitt meddelande var jag inte riktigt klar i mitt tänkande. Dock kan man säga "like", fast det är mindre korrekt än, precis som du säger "as".

_Det måtte vara första och sista gången du rättar mig på engelska, min bäste herre. _


----------



## DieuEtMonDroit

purplebroccoli said:


> _Det måtte vara första och sista gången du rättar mig på engelska, min bäste herre._


 
Det återstår att se, min bästa fröken..


----------



## Wilma_Sweden

DieuEtMonDroit said:


> Här är vi nog inte överens. Jag tror att det skall vara "eftersom att" om det skall vara korrekt, eller "då".


Man kan möjligtvis *säga* eftersom att, men man *skriver* eftersom eller då. Jag citerar Språkrådet (f.d. Svenska språknämnden):


> Man bör undvika _eftersom att_. Det har troligen blivit lite vanligare med  meningar som ”Många har en lättvindig syn på sjukdomen _eftersom att_ den går att bota”. Men i fall som detta är det nästan alltid bättre att bara skriva _eftersom_. Tvåordsuttrycket _eftersom att _hör än så länge hemma i tal och i mycket informellt skriftspråk.


Källa: Språkrådets frågelåda, http://www.spraknamnden.se/sprakladan/ShowSearch.aspx?id=id=56095;objekttyp=lan

/Wilma


----------



## DieuEtMonDroit

Dåså, jag ger mig. Tack för upplysningen!


----------

